# what do you think about Ikea kitchens quality?



## [email protected] (18 Mar 2011)

We had one a few years ago and thought it was great....then moved :? 

Current range doesnt seem as good as then. We need to put another one in this house and want it to be one of the cheaper painted ones. Seems to me the carcases and drawer linings and fittings are all good but I'm iffy about the door and drawer fronts.

Am mindful mainly about the white painted ones darkening or going yellow over time. The painted finish seems to indent quite easily as well...also reading on google about chipping, cracking and blowing but am guessing this is more down to misuse and excessive wetness..

Any observations on the quality of Ikea door and drawer fronts and which range is good and which is bad :?: 

now waiting to hear that Ikea IMHO is rubbish


----------



## DanielPatten (19 Mar 2011)

I fitted an Ikea kitchen a few months ago for a family member. One thing I found annoying was that the backboards of all the carcasses fit flush to the back rather than recessed making it impossible to scribe the backs of the units to uneven walls.

Also all pipework had to be run in the void underneath the units then up through the cabinet for sink rather than behind the unit because of this.

The adjustable fixings for the wall cabinets are also substandard in comparison to other kitchens.

Just my observations  yay first post


----------



## Harbo (19 Mar 2011)

According to Which, Wickes produce the best cheaper ones.

I fitted our utility room with one of theirs - they look and work good.

Rod


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Mar 2011)

Great hardware as its all Blum but the carcases dont seem as solid as other kitchens I have fitted and as said above the fact that there is no pipe space behind the cupboard is a bit of a pain.

Why not splash out and get a Crown Imperial kitchen they are very nice for the money you should be able to find a nearby dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (19 Mar 2011)

just checked out Imperial prices and for a 300mm base cabinet with door and drawer Imperial price cheapest product as far as I could see (painted) £177.00 Ikea dearest product (solid ribbed oak) £111.00. With these price differences its no wonder people turn to Ikea. Even B&Q are quite a bit more expensive. Personally I'm a fan of Ikea as I think many of their products are very well thought out and well made for the price unlike the tat of MFI for example.

Surprises me about the Wickes kitchen observation - I checked them out 7 yrs ago and they were not a patch on Ikea but I guess they have moved on. I do agree about lack of facility for scribing in the backs of Ikea units - thats a dumb feature!

So Ikea paint doesnt fade - thats a bit of positive news!!


----------



## Trizza (20 Mar 2011)

The wife and I installed an Ikea kitchen two years ago, and we've been delighted with it. We just sold the flat with it in and each and every person that came to see it commented on how nice the kitchen was. The cabinets are rock solid, dead easy to put together, and the hardware is all very nice. We opted for the veneered fronts and have found them very nice. Almost half the price of the nearest competitor, too, and with their 25 year warranty it was a pretty convincing sale. We would definitely do another one. We went for Siemens appliances though, we got a good deal at a home renovation expo on those - high end Siemens gear for the price of the mid-range Electrolux gear that Ikea sells.

As others say though, it is a bit of a pain that there is no space behind the units.


----------



## cambournepete (20 Mar 2011)

I installed our Ikea kitchen 3 or 4 years ago and it's still going strong.
I didn't find the lack of pipe space behind the cupboards a problem. The sink unit we used has the space and that's the really important one.

The Wickes kitchen installed at work 2 years ago has had several problems, mostly drawer fronts and cupboard doors falling off...


----------



## Stoday (20 Mar 2011)

I've got a Wickes kitchen, which I thought the best deal when I bought it 4 years ago. I didn't consider Ikea because of not having space behind the units.

Don't get too hung up on the individual unit prices. The sheds will give you a big discount for a whole kitchen.


----------



## misterfish (20 Mar 2011)

Our kitchen is partly based on the old Bravad range - very solid with the original fronts made of high quality melamine mdf and the other components oak veneered chipboard (freestanding units where the exterior is visible). The quality seems high compared to previous B&Q and Magnet kitchens in previous houses.

Misterfish


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Mar 2011)

[email protected]":y962i17r said:


> just checked out Imperial prices and for a 300mm base cabinet with door and drawer Imperial price cheapest product as far as I could see (painted) £177.00 Ikea dearest product (solid ribbed oak) £111.00. With these price differences its no wonder people turn to Ikea. Even B&Q are quite a bit more expensive.




You get what you pay for, personally I would pay the extra but I suppose its better for me as I fit kitchens for a living and can get a good discount.

Also as said above dont get hung up on the individual unit prices get them to plan and price up your kitchen and you will find that the imperial ones are not much dearer than the others for a far more superior kitchen take may word for it as I do fit kitchens.


----------



## yetloh (20 Mar 2011)

Pretty pleased with our Howdens kitchen but it has to be ordered via a tradesman. Not a problem if you know one and 20% discounts can be had. Quality seems excellent but I don't know how prices compare.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mar 2011)

a few weeks back i helped a mate fit his ikea wardrobe, although well thought out, and very easy to assemble, I thought the quality was pretty shocking to be honest, the edgings weren't brilliant etc etc.

I wouldn't fit one in my house, as the quality of it would always bug me, but it does a job i suppose.


----------



## [email protected] (20 Mar 2011)

popped into Wickes today to look at theirs - some quite nice looking finishes but again Wickes solid oak doors 300mm base unit £196.00. Ikea solid oak door 300mm base unit £47.00 (admittedly feet are extra) Wickes would have to reduce their ticket price by 75% to compete with that - these reductions are possible then?!

Also is Wickes a really nasty version which seemed to be MDF and painted so badly, the ends of the doors were slightly bevelled and showed rough through the paint - a bit like they'd been hand rollered with not enough paint. 

Another Wickes horror - a painted panel door kitchen on display where the paint had worn through on the high spots of the moulding (no it wasn't distressed  )

re above post wardrobe edges - what was wrong with them? How edges are finished on this type of furniture is crucial for wear issues and nearly all Ikea stuff I've seen, the edging has been spot on. Whereas I think, B&Q still have someone ironing it on :? 

Who stocks Imperial make units?


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Mar 2011)

[email protected]":12f3az9m said:


> Who stocks Imperial make units?



"Crown Imperial" if you google it you will find a dealer through their own website. Im not 100% sure you can just buy a kitchen unless you are trade but you might be able to.


----------



## Pond (21 Mar 2011)

Hi,

I've said it before and I'll say it again, try these:

www.121tradedirect.co.uk

18mm carcasses with 18mm backs, metal shelf supports. As good quality as any other MFC carcasses and better than most. Their carcasses are the cheapest I have ever come across; cheaper than B&Q, Wickes, Howdens (with a 30% discount) and of course the millions of people like Magnet who try to claim their MFC and MDF is better than the norm and charge a massive premium for it! :x 

I have just received delivery of my 5th lot of carcasses, all fine and dandy and very cheap! 

They do a massive range of doors, from vinyl wrapped MDF to solid wood, all very good prices.

Only downsides are their hinges are cheap and no assembly instructions for carcass (but it aint hard!), but I sell the hinges on the Bay and buy Blum, it still works out cheaper than anywhere else I've seen!

I'll even give their telephone number (0161)7666969, ask for Frank or Leo!

I have no links to this company at all!

Andy


----------



## Pond (21 Mar 2011)

Just checked 121's site for a 300mm base carcass (in oak colour) with a really nice solid oak door £72.15 all in inc VAT and feet!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mar 2011)

Pond":2llwax9f said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, try these:
> 
> ...



Well i have to say i have used these guys and i will never ever use them again!! Maybe i had a bad experience, but its their loss.


----------



## Pond (22 Mar 2011)

mark270981":27tu0lgl said:


> Well i have to say i have used these guys and i will never ever use them again!! Maybe i had a bad experience, but its their loss.



Why, what was the problem?


----------



## jimmy rivers (24 Mar 2011)

In balance I have found Ikea provide a respectable and functional product to the competition at a reasonable price. One thing that is useful is their cash and carry approach where you can drop in and pick up parts (or return) . Even tho you get lost trying to take a shortcut to the kitchens dept :arrow: :arrow: Oooo Hotdogs  

Problems with flush back panels? ie under the sink. How about routing a new groove and bringing the panel forward?

On a different note re mass produced kitchens I'd like to see an extra 25-50mm width on most manufacturers worktops. 9 times out of 10 a scribe is needed and Michaelangelo the plasterer is often not (hammer) 

Jim


----------



## Woodchips2 (27 Mar 2011)

'Which' consumer magazine have just published the results of a member survey (over 2,000 responses)on kitchens rating them for customer service, quality of finish, quality of product and value for money. IKEA came second to John Lewis followed by Wickes. IKEA overall rating was only just below John Lewis.
Keith


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mar 2011)

Pond":nwm6hsss said:


> mark270981":nwm6hsss said:
> 
> 
> > Well i have to say i have used these guys and i will never ever use them again!! Maybe i had a bad experience, but its their loss.
> ...



I think their service was very poor and the quality of the units were not great either, it was a lesson learned for me. I now make all my own carcases which are better quality and work out cheaper too.

Personally I would create a cutting list for all your carcases and get them cut and edged by a panel manufacturer who offer this service, then build them yourself. This is what i do with all my carcase work now. million times better.


----------

